# Nippon racing wheels...



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

anyone ever heard any good or bad about them? I am looking at rims in the next month or so... i really like the nippon lightstar's but dont know if they are worth even researching price on. the are supposedly lightweight. anyone with any usefull knowledge on this would be greatly apreciated. ps... i did search already.


----------

